# Recruiting For a Mass Bomb (AKA The Pain Train!)



## Bigtotoro

It has been too, TOO long since a good and proper mass bomb. There are lots of new folks since the beginning of the year and they need to learn how we roll. For the new guys, here's the deal:

1. You sign up here.
2. If you have a nomination, you drop that in my PM. 
3. You receive your target orders.
4. At the coordinated time, everyone launches. 
5. Some poor soul comes home to find that has house has been obliterated by a concentrated attack!

If you've never been apart of one of these, scroll through the older posts and look at the destruction when 15+ bombs hit simultaneously. It is awesome! And don't get too comfortable, the Pain Train could be comin' for you!


----------



## smelvis

Of course I'm in Patrick as long as it doesn't happen may 27th thru June 12th. and even then i could leave a package for someone else to mail?


----------



## Bigtotoro

We will always make accomodations for you if necessary, brother Smelvis.


----------



## Jenady

I feel like bombing someone. :smoke2:


----------



## kRaZe15

count me in.sounds like a plan. still need to get my feet wet.


----------



## thebayratt

Works for me!!!!

The last week in June is sketchy for me but can send to one of ya'll prior if needed to bomb away.


----------



## Stench

Jumping on the Pain Train!


----------



## tpharkman

I can offer up more than a few ordinances to help on this mission.:boom:


----------



## GlassGuy

i will join in be glad to lighten my wallet


----------



## Bigtotoro

1. smelvis
2. jenady
3. KrAze15
4. thebayratt
5. tpharkman
6. Stench
7. GlassGuy


----------



## Magicseven

I am in Fo Shoooow.


----------



## Magnate

I'll play


----------



## salmonfly

Patrick over here, :rapture: I'll take a shot, all aboard!! lane:


----------



## Dr. Nick

Sounds like a plan. I'd love to get in on this Patrick.


----------



## mikevember

Id love to help destroy a mailbox.


----------



## Bigtotoro

1. smelvis
2. jenady
3. KrAze15
4. thebayratt
5. tpharkman
6. Stench
7. GlassGuy
8. Magicseven
9. Magnate
10. Salmonfly
11. Dr Nick
12. mikevember
_________


----------



## Bigtotoro

So no nominees so far. I can pick someone. Would you guys prefer to reward a long time contributor or totally blast a new guy?


----------



## deep

I am up for this. Count me in if it is still open.


----------



## salmonfly

You all know which brother it has to be!! layball:
PM me for conformation.:dance::dance:


----------



## kRaZe15

Bigtotoro said:


> So no nominees so far. I can pick someone. Would you guys prefer to reward a long time contributor or totally blast a new guy?


if everyone is down for it why not one of each? if not either is fine with me. 1 or 2 it's all the same.


----------



## Bigtotoro

I am thinking a launch date of next Wednesday is good. That accommodates everyone with date issues and should see things arrive before the long Holiday weekend. Thoughts?


----------



## ekengland07

I'm in and PM sent.


----------



## Cigary

Oh my...this is going to hurt somebody very badly. I suggest to the recipient he/she get a temporary storage to catch this overflow of tobacco goodness.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Count me in! It has been awhile since I've been a part of the mass bombing frenzy!


----------



## salmonfly

Bigtotoro said:


> I am thinking a launch date of next Wednesday is good. That accommodates everyone with date issues and should see things arrive before the long Holiday weekend. Thoughts?


Patrick, this sounds good to me, come on guys you all know who this train should be rolling on!!

All aboard for this train of destruction!! :target::target::target: lane:

Rolling Rolling Rolling, keep those wheels a rolling!!! :thumb: :thumb:

Patrick you have a PM Bro!


----------



## Dr. Nick

Bigtotoro said:


> I am thinking a launch date of next Wednesday is good. That accommodates everyone with date issues and should see things arrive before the long Holiday weekend. Thoughts?


Sounds good, PM me with details.


----------



## Bigtotoro

By popular demand it looks like a new guy is the target.


----------



## kRaZe15

let us know when the vic is within sights so i can get things ready and set for the fun....


----------



## rajuabju

Count me in, as always.


----------



## socapots

this i have to keep an eye on.. lol.


----------



## thebayratt

Bigtotoro said:


> I am thinking a launch date of next Wednesday is good. That accommodates everyone with date issues and should see things arrive before the long Holiday weekend. Thoughts?


Works for me!!!


----------



## Bigtotoro

1. smelvis
2. jenady
3. KrAze15
4. thebayratt
5. tpharkman
6. Stench
7. GlassGuy
8. Magicseven
9. Magnate
10. Salmonfly
11. Dr Nick
12. mikevember
13. kRaZe15
14. rajuabu


----------



## smelvis

didn't we have around 40 last time?


----------



## ekengland07

Bigtotoro said:


> 1. smelvis
> 2. jenady
> 3. KrAze15
> 4. thebayratt
> 5. tpharkman
> 6. Stench
> 7. GlassGuy
> 8. Magicseven
> 9. Magnate
> 10. Salmonfly
> 11. Dr Nick
> 12. mikevember
> 13. kRaZe15
> 14. rajuabu


Make sure you don't leave me off it. Don't wanna be left out.


----------



## Juicestain

Count me in! Polishing up my mail box cracking baseball bat now... Oh cigars. I guess I could do that too:angel:


----------



## Stench




----------



## Bigtotoro

1. smelvis
2. jenady
3. KrAze15
4. thebayratt
5. tpharkman
6. Stench
7. GlassGuy
8. Magicseven
9. Magnate
10. Salmonfly
11. Dr Nick
12. mikevember
13. kRaZe15
14. rajuabu
15. *EKENGLAND07*


----------



## swingerofbirches

Sign me up!!! 

PM sent with a nomination!


----------



## shuckins

i reckon i could put a bomb together...


----------



## Bigtotoro

1. smelvis
2. jenady
3. KrAze15
4. thebayratt
5. tpharkman
6. Stench
7. GlassGuy
8. Magicseven
9. Magnate
10. Salmonfly
11. Dr Nick
12. mikevember
13. kRaZe15
14. rajuabu
15. EKENGLAND07
16. swingerofbirches
17. shuckins


----------



## Bigtotoro

The Pain Train is picking up steam! And make sure you get in this time as the Captain of the Pain Boat is already scouting potential victims. The Pain Boat sails in July and might be coming for you!


----------



## baddddmonkey

I know I posted earlier I wanted on this. Just to make sure I'm on the list...here I go!

1. smelvis
2. jenady
3. KrAze15
4. thebayratt
5. tpharkman
6. Stench
7. GlassGuy
8. Magicseven
9. Magnate
10. Salmonfly
11. Dr Nick
12. mikevember
13. kRaZe15
14. rajuabu
15. EKENGLAND07
16. swingerofbirches
17. shuckins
18. baddddmonkey


----------



## kRaZe15

check it out. i'm on the list 2x must be special. or does it mean i send 2x the bomb? hahaha let's do it....


----------



## Bigtotoro

1. smelvis
2. jenady
3. KrAze15
4. thebayratt
5. tpharkman
6. Stench
7. GlassGuy
8. Magicseven
9. Magnate
10. Salmonfly
11. Dr Nick
12. mikevember
13. rajuabu
14. EKENGLAND07
15. swingerofbirches
16. shuckins


----------



## grumpy1328

Can a newb join in? If so, count me in.


----------



## Bigtotoro

I think this is a great way for a lad like yourself to get acquainted, here.

1. smelvis
2. jenady
3. KrAze15
4. thebayratt
5. tpharkman
6. Stench
7. GlassGuy
8. Magicseven
9. Magnate
10. Salmonfly
11. Dr Nick
12. mikevember
13. rajuabu
14. EKENGLAND07
15. swingerofbirches
16. shuckins
17. grump1328


----------



## grumpy1328

I've been looking at some of the older threads, and this is starting to sink in. Somebody is gonna have to invest in another humi! This will be my first bombing, and I'm looking forward to sending along some of my personal favs. 

I think I'm gonna like this place...


----------



## Bigtotoro

grumpy1328 said:


> I've been looking at some of the older threads, and this is starting to sink in. Somebody is gonna have to invest in another humi! This will be my first bombing, and I'm looking forward to sending along some of my personal favs.
> 
> I think I'm gonna like this place...


You have no idea. Dig through the bomb threads and find the last mega bombs or the Secret Santa thread from last Christmas. Good times.


----------



## baddddmonkey

I'd still like to be a part of this. I've posted a few times, even added my own name to the list only to have it taken off again haha. I've been a part of 3 mass bombings, Have 100% trader feedback as well. I have the need to mass bomb again!


----------



## Bigtotoro

Thought I added that a couple of times. I am pretty smart, you know?

1. smelvis
2. jenady
3. KrAze15
4. thebayratt
5. tpharkman
6. Stench
7. GlassGuy
8. Magicseven
9. Magnate
10. Salmonfly
11. Dr Nick
12. mikevember
13. rajuabu
14. EKENGLAND07
15. swingerofbirches
16. shuckins
17. grump1328
18. baddddmonkey


----------



## rajuabju

Common people, lets get it to 40 or more!!!


----------



## Bigtotoro

We have a full week before launch and a lot of new guys around that don't know what time it is. They'll catch on.


----------



## unsafegraphics

How the hell did I miss this Crazy Train?

Sign me up for some death-dealin' !!!

(I've been the victim of a mass bombing myself, and would love to spread the love around...)


----------



## Juicestain

I got skipped too! Added in me and unsafe

1. smelvis
2. jenady
3. KrAze15
4. thebayratt
5. tpharkman
6. Stench
7. GlassGuy
8. Magicseven
9. Magnate
10. Salmonfly
11. Dr Nick
12. mikevember
13. rajuabu
14. EKENGLAND07
15. swingerofbirches
16. shuckins
17. grump1328
18. baddddmonkey
19. unsafegraphics
20. Juicestain


----------



## Mante

Count me in. Too hard to coordinate from here timing wise but Dave's holding some smokes for me so I'll organize mine with him.


----------



## ekengland07

Bigtotoro said:


> You have no idea. Dig through the bomb threads and find the last mega bombs or the Secret Santa thread from last Christmas. Good times.


Secret Santa was great!


----------



## Titus9000

I would LOVE to be a part of this!!! I think its a great way for a newb like myself to get to know the forum community. I just hope my contribution isn't too dissapointing (I just learned that that Cohiba I bought with red dots in it WASN'T Cuban :frusty: . Anyways... I'll see what I can do, but I am on Vacation from July 17th to August 1st (one week cape cod, one week Chicago). I wish I could see the look on the bombed-to-be's face!


----------



## Stench




----------



## Bigtotoro

1. smelvis
2. jenady
3. KrAze15
4. thebayratt
5. tpharkman
6. Stench
7. GlassGuy
8. Magicseven
9. Magnate
10. Salmonfly
11. Dr Nick
12. mikevember
13. rajuabu
14. EKENGLAND07
15. swingerofbirches
16. shuckins
17. grump1328
18. baddddmonkey
19. unsafegraphics
20. Juicestain
21. tashaz
22. titus9000


----------



## kRaZe15

come one people lets get that count up. the more people the more devastation we can cause and put someone in a whole world of hurt.


----------



## Magicseven

Do we have a target yet?

I wonder what shipping would be on a cooler? LOL


----------



## cigar loco

Somebody's gonna meet the Big Hurt !!


I'm in !!!


----------



## Dr. Nick

Titus9000 said:


> I would LOVE to be a part of this!!! *I think its a great way for a newb like myself to get to know the forum community. I just hope my contribution isn't too dissapointing (I just learned that that Cohiba I bought with red dots in it WASN'T Cuban* :frusty: . Anyways... I'll see what I can do, but I am on Vacation from July 17th to August 1st (one week cape cod, one week Chicago). I wish I could see the look on the bombed-to-be's face!


Everyone is welcome on this, we all started somewhere. Hell, some members here even like Acid cigars. :rofl:


----------



## ekengland07

Magicseven said:


> Do we have a target yet?
> 
> I wonder what shipping would be on a cooler? LOL


How about this one?

Coleman 70 Quart Xtreme Cooler Blue

If we get 35 guys and everyone chips in $1, it'd cover it because of free shipping!


----------



## Bigtotoro

Dr. Nick said:


> Everyone is welcome on this, we all started somewhere. Hell, some members here even like Acid cigars. :rofl:


Acids? What!?!? Who? GET EM!!!


----------



## unsafegraphics

Bigtotoro said:


> Acids? What!?!? Who? GET EM!!!


Bring it on, pain man... :bitchslap:

I agree with the cooler idea, it's worth a dollar to me anyways.


----------



## Bigtotoro

ekengland07 said:


> How about this one?
> 
> Coleman 70 Quart Xtreme Cooler Blue
> 
> If we get 35 guys and everyone chips in $1, it'd cover it because of free shipping!


I'm in for $5.


----------



## thebayratt

ekengland07 said:


> How about this one?
> 
> Coleman 70 Quart Xtreme Cooler Blue
> 
> If we get 35 guys and everyone chips in $1, it'd cover it because of free shipping!


Wow.... what a good deal on that one!

I'll chip in a few bucks; I don't mind "makn' it rain".


----------



## ekengland07

I'm in for a few bucks too. I don't mind taking care of ordering/shipping, but don't want to step on any toes either.


----------



## kRaZe15

put me in for $5 as well. can't wait . getting antsy here.... i wanna blow something up.... ohh yea i like acids...


----------



## grumpy1328

What the heck...in for a penny, in for a pound. Put me down for a couple bucks. 
For us newbies...how we gonna do this?


----------



## Bigtotoro

Does anyone have any objections to brother Eric doing this?


----------



## Magicseven

Oh god what did I start? Leave it to Eric to run with the cooler idea!

Since I opened my mouth, you can put me down for a fiver!

The boxes will be priceless, but when the cooler shows up it will be icing on the cake.

I suppose if we get enough donations, we might as well get him beads too.


----------



## Bigtotoro

This bomb is officially going to another place. Well done, brothers.


----------



## salmonfly

thebayratt said:


> Wow.... what a good deal on that one!
> 
> I'll chip in a few bucks; I don't mind "makn' it rain".


I will take some of the above, LOL! layball:


----------



## salmonfly

kRaZe15 said:


> put me in for $5 as well. can't wait . getting antsy here.... i wanna blow something up.....


I couldn't agree more Bro! :tpd: :smoke2:


----------



## Bigtotoro

1. smelvis
2. jenady
3. KrAze15
4. thebayratt
5. tpharkman
6. Stench
7. GlassGuy
8. Magicseven
9. Magnate
10. Salmonfly
11. Dr Nick
12. mikevember
13. rajuabu
14. EKENGLAND07
15. swingerofbirches
16. shuckins
17. grump1328
18. baddddmonkey
19. unsafegraphics
20. Juicestain
21. tashaz
22. titus9000
23. cigarloco


----------



## grumpy1328

Bigtotoro said:


> This bomb is officially going to another place. Well done, brothers.


Now I'm really confused....what happens next??


----------



## Magnate

Wow, this is going well!! Can I switch to the target list? LOL!! 

j/k - can't wait for target coordinates!!


----------



## Bigtotoro

Magnate said:


> Wow, this is going well!! Can I switch to the target list? LOL!!
> 
> j/k - can't wait for target coordinates!!


Who says you are not the target, already?


----------



## Bigtotoro

grumpy1328 said:


> Now I'm really confused....what happens next??


Sit tight. Targeting computer is online and sending coordinates.


----------



## Bigtotoro

Mmkay...target info SENT. For you new guys, here's an intro to bombing.

1. It is generally a minimum of 5 sticks. Can be less. Can CERTAINLY be more. 

2. Does not have to be super premium, but certainly can be. No dog rockets.
It needs to be something you would want to receive, so don't take this as a 
chance to clear out your garbage.

3. Send USPS Priority. You can get free small priority boxes from the local PO.
Holds a fiver right nicely. USPS Priority shipping is 2-3 days anywhere in the
continental US for $5.60 with delivery tracking. $4.95 if you do it online. Wrap
it up nice and safe.

4. THIS IS A SECRET. Do not ask them what they want. DO not mention the name
in this thread either. 

5. Launch date is next Wednesday. You need to ship then. We are aiming to have everything
arrive next Friday with Saturday at the latest. Anything not there by then will sit at the PO
over the long holiday weekend.


----------



## socapots

this is gonna be good. lol


----------



## salmonfly

Pilot to bombardier, this is your captain speaking; we are going with the code name Big Swed!!
Can you guys please do a finial Prefight check! lane:


----------



## ekengland07

Don't feel obligated to donate, but if you want to add to the cooler purchase, send whatever you feel lead to my PP at [email protected]. I will get it purchased next week and in transit. If we have extra funds, the rest goes toward beads.

This is going to be epic!


----------



## salmonfly

Eric I will Drop some $$ for the Cooler BRO!! 
I will poopay it over later today. layball:


----------



## salmonfly

ekengland07 said:


> Don't feel obligated to donate, but if you want to add to the cooler purchase, send whatever you feel lead to my PP at [email protected]. I will get it purchased next week and in transit. If we have extra funds, the rest goes toward beads.
> 
> This is going to be epic!


Eric you have my donation in your poopal account!!


----------



## rajuabju

This is gonna be good  muhahahahahha


----------



## unsafegraphics

I almost feel sorry for this guy......

:rofl::rofl:
*HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa*
*HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa*
*HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa*
*HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa*
*HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa*


----------



## Bigtotoro

ekengland07 said:


> Don't feel obligated to donate, but if you want to add to the cooler purchase, send whatever you feel lead to my PP at [email protected]. I will get it purchased next week and in transit. If we have extra funds, the rest goes toward beads.
> 
> This is going to be epic!


Sent.


----------



## Dan.Sheppick

Is it to late to sign up? If not I will gladly send a few sticks someones way. Let me know.

Dan


----------



## Bigtotoro

Not too late, but you do not have enough posts to receive PMs. So get a postin'!


----------



## Dan.Sheppick

Sounds good. How many more do I need?


----------



## deep

deep said:


> I am up for this. Count me in if it is still open.


I think I got left off the list...please pm me the info. Thanks.


----------



## kRaZe15

unsafegraphics said:


> I almost feel sorry for this guy......
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> *HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa*
> *HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa*
> *HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa*
> *HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa*
> *HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa*


i almost don't i guess you can say he may be getting what he deserves.


----------



## Bigtotoro

ekengland07 said:


> How about this one?
> 
> Coleman 70 Quart Xtreme Cooler Blue
> 
> If we get 35 guys and everyone chips in $1, it'd cover it because of free shipping!


uh...price is $70.


----------



## cigar loco

This might be a different option ! :dunno:

COLEMAN 70-QUART XTREME COOLER


----------



## Bigtotoro

I am sure Brother Eric will make the best purchase when the time comes.


----------



## thebayratt

ekengland07 said:


> Don't feel obligated to donate, but if you want to add to the cooler purchase, send whatever you feel lead to my PP at [email protected]. I will get it purchased next week and in transit. If we have extra funds, the rest goes toward beads.
> 
> This is going to be epic!


Sent mines as well.


----------



## Titus9000

damn, I dont think I have enough posts to recieve PM's either... How many do I need>?


----------



## kRaZe15

my poopal has been deployed. let's make the most of what we can. put this individual in a world of pain and laugh as they have to clean up the mess in our wake. good times are to be had here and they will not forget it.


----------



## kRaZe15

Titus9000 said:


> damn, I dont think I have enough posts to recieve PM's either... How many do I need>?


not too sure but if you keep posting you can find out. reply to every thread you read and soon you'll be able to pm.


----------



## Juicestain

Target is acquired. Coordinates being programed.










Eric will have a donation on the cooler when I get home tonight. Great idea to send a cooler:thumb: Epic.


----------



## Titus9000

ahh i get it now... I need to have my account for a little while longer before I get PM's >< according to and old post, I only need ten posts to get PM


----------



## unsafegraphics

ekengland07 said:


> Don't feel obligated to donate, but if you want to add to the cooler purchase, send whatever you feel lead to my PP at [email protected]. I will get it purchased next week and in transit. If we have extra funds, the rest goes toward beads.
> 
> This is going to be epic!


Sent mine just a few minutes ago.


----------



## ekengland07

Wow! A fantastic response thus far.

Here's the list of those who've donated.

unsafegraphics
Juicestain
smelvis
kRaZe15
thebayratt
Bigtotoro
salmonfly
ekengland07
grumpy1328
Cigar Loco
Stench
bigslowrock
Magicseven

If I missed anyone, I apologize. Shoot me a quick pm and I'll update the list and add it to the comments with the cooler and now _the beads_. We are up to $61.55 from your generosity. So, I found an alternate supplier for the same cooler/price because amazon evidently sold out of them. Which leaves us $25 left for beads. Impressive guys. Impressive.

The pain train is picking up steam!


----------



## Dan.Sheppick

I'm a newbie so I'm not quite sure what the cooler is all about? Do you turn it into a humidor? If so, holy cow thats gonna be a lot of cigars! Since I'm not able to send or receive PM's yet I could send a few bucks over to get in on this.

Dan


----------



## Bigtotoro

Dan.Sheppick said:


> I'm a newbie so I'm not quite sure what the cooler is all about? Do you turn it into a humidor? If so, holy cow thats gonna be a lot of cigars! Since I'm not able to send or receive PM's yet I could send a few bucks over to get in on this.
> 
> Dan


Send me an email at my username @gmail.com.


----------



## kRaZe15

Dan.Sheppick said:


> I'm a newbie so I'm not quite sure what the cooler is all about? Do you turn it into a humidor? If so, holy cow thats gonna be a lot of cigars! Since I'm not able to send or receive PM's yet I could send a few bucks over to get in on this.
> 
> Dan


the cooler is indeed for smokes it will hold humidity just fine and take care of all the smokes they will be receiving if not enough room in their humi. will hold plenty of over flow.


----------



## Dan.Sheppick

Bigtotoro said:


> Send me an email at my username @gmail.com.


Sorry it took me so long to get back to you. I just sent you an email.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Magicseven

Eric,

I'll Poopal on you later tonight after work! Sorry for the delay, was gone for the weekend. You can add another fiver to the pot from me!

This is going to be so awesome. Cigars, cooler and beads. Someone's mailman is going to be livid. LOL


----------



## grumpy1328

tic....tic....tic....
My first bombing run. 
My trigger finger is getting itchy...

tic...tic....tic.....


----------



## rajuabju

My bomb is loaded, ready for shipment veryyyyyyyyy soon


----------



## Juicestain

^^^ What he said, click n ship done. Gars awaiting deployment in a baggie in the humi. Troops are damn anxious to join the train!


----------



## kRaZe15

as stated above ammo prepped and awaiting loading and firing. lets get'er done...


----------



## thebayratt

Throwing together some C4 as we speak~~


----------



## Bigtotoro

Everything is looking good.


----------



## salmonfly

Bigtotoro said:


> Everything is looking good.


Let the Games begin, Ya all have a good time now!! arty:arty: lane:


----------



## Mante

Bigtotoro said:


> Everything is looking good.


Here I was worrying about the timing. I have one in the air already that should hit about the same time & one is coming from Dave on my behalf as he's been holding some cigars hostage. LMAO. I doubled up.:banana::banana:


----------



## bigslowrock

Bigtotoro - Hit me up with the info.

Erik - I sent you some ****** to chip in on some beads .


----------



## smelvis

All set here, even with Warrens dog rockets. arty:


----------



## salmonfly

Here is a little rhyme from AKA, The Pain Train. 

MY MAIN STRAIN, COME ON GUYS CAN YOU FEEL MY THE PAIN?
AM I THAT MUCH TO BLAME? AM I REALLY THAT LAME!! 

AM I THAT MUCH OF A DICK? THERE’S NO WAY THAT I’M THAT MUCH OF A PRICK!!
HE THOUGHT THAT HE WAS REALLY HIP!!
THAT IS WHY THIS BOMB GOING TO HIT YA SLICK!! ound:

:sorry: :sorry: :sorry:


----------



## Mante

smelvis said:


> All set here, even with Warrens dog rockets. arty:


Dog Rockets?!? They are one of my favorite NC's but what price giving a BOTL some pain? It hurt to give them away believe me. :sad:


----------



## Dr. Nick

Finally done refining the payload. It's weapons grade. T minus 24 hours till launch.


----------



## ekengland07

bigslowrock said:


> Erik - I sent you some ****** to chip in on some beads .


Received. Thanks for joining in!


----------



## Magicseven

ekengland07 said:


> Received. Thanks for joining in!


Done brother.


----------



## Magnate

Locked and loaded!


----------



## ekengland07

With the latest two donations, we achieved our goal and need no more money. One 70-qt. cooler and 1 lb. of 65% beads is headed the recipients way. Both have been ordered and should ship tomorrow. :whoo:

Thanks to all those who donated to make this a great hit!

unsafegraphics
Juicestain
smelvis
kRaZe15
thebayratt
Bigtotoro
salmonfly
ekengland07
grumpy1328
Cigar Loco
Stench
bigslowrock
Magicseven


----------



## unsafegraphics

All of the presents are wrapped up and ready.
Starting to look like a nuclear Christmas in May!


----------



## Bigtotoro

unsafegraphics said:


> All of the presents are wrapped up and ready.
> Starting to look like a nuclear Christmas in May!


No, that comes in July. Signups for the pain boat will start at the end of June and you may be a little surprised to see who is skippering the ship...


----------



## cigar loco

Ticket validated, ready for boarding tomorrow !


----------



## grumpy1328

Losing my cherry to the my first bombing run.

Ordinance armed and loaded. 
Will drop Wed am.

That is all...


----------



## Magnate

Train left the station today on a collision course!

0309 1830 0001 1323 3348

[my orders clearly stated that today was my go day]


----------



## ejgarnut

grumpy1328 said:


> Losing my cherry to the my first bombing run.


what a fun way to drop your first one! wtg!

mine is flying under the radar tomorrow...


----------



## bigslowrock

Another newbie bomb maker on this one.

You are supposed to attach the blue wire last right?


----------



## Bigtotoro

Blue, red, yellow...hell with it.


----------



## unsafegraphics

Bigtotoro said:


> Blue, red, yellow...hell with it.


I always put the green to the purple and tape it all up with duct tape. Also got my launch codes all set up: 9405503699300244145559.

*HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa*
*HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa*
*HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa*

*HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa*
*HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa*
*HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa*

*HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa*
*HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa*
*Ha**Ha**Ha**Ha**Ha**Ha**Ha**Ha**Ha**Ha**Ha**Ha**Ha**Ha**Ha**Ha**Ha**Ha**Ha**Ha**Ha**Ha*

*HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa*
*HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa*
*Ha**Ha**Ha**Ha**Ha**Ha**Ha**Ha**Ha**Ha**Ha**Ha**Ha**Ha**Ha**Ha**Ha**Ha**Ha**Ha**Ha**Ha*

*HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa*
*HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa*
*HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa*


----------



## Juicestain

in the tube for a tomorrow morning launch










9405503699300241426996


----------



## swingerofbirches

I'll be shipping mine and posting the tracking number after work. Can't wait to see the fallout pics!


----------



## smelvis

Warrens and Mine will go out first thing in the Morning!
dc to follow.


----------



## Dr. Nick

Pushing the big red button in about 1.5 hours.


----------



## Mante

Dr. Nick said:


> Pushing the big red button in about 1.5 hours.


----------



## grumpy1328

I'm off to the post office. Will send out tracking info after work. 

Really wish I could see the look on this guy's face when this thing goes off!


----------



## salmonfly

grumpy1328 said:


> I'm off to the post office. Will send out tracking info after work.
> 
> Really wish I could see the look on this guy's face when this thing goes off!


+ 1000% on the above Bro!! :scared:


----------



## rajuabju

Target acquired.

Launch codes entered.

Firing sequence initiated.

Estimated Time to Attack, 2 hours.


----------



## Dr. Nick

Bring the rain! Friday you will be destroyed
DC#0304 1560 0002 8163 2300

As much as I want to see his face.... I'd also like to see the mailmans face that delivers all this stuff.
His mailman is gonna look like this just for his house!


----------



## ekengland07

The cooler should hit today. I ordered it a little early because the company projected an arrival date of Friday and I didn't want him to have to wait until next week. However, they turned it into 1 day shipping and it hits today. This should give him a little fear as to the impending destruction headed his way! :faint2:

My box was dropped off this morning too.


----------



## Magicseven

ekengland07 said:


> The cooler should hit today. I ordered it a little early because the company projected an arrival date of Friday and I didn't want him to have to wait until next week. However, they turned it into 1 day shipping and it hits today. This should give him a little fear as to the impending destruction headed his way! :faint2:
> 
> My box was dropped off this morning too.


This is going to be Epic!

Someone is going to get home tonight and see that cooler and be like WTF I didn't order a cooler. Not even that's the engine of the locomotive. Just wait till the rest shows up.


----------



## deep

The more I think about this the more it blows my mind...getting home to 20+ boxes ...oh what the mailman (and the neighbors) must think!:tsk::tsk:


----------



## Dr. Nick

deep said:


> The more I think about this the more it blows my mind...getting home to 20+ boxes ...oh what the mailman (and the neighbors) must think!:tsk::tsk:


Precisely! Big high five to everyone who's in on this and to Patrick for organizing. :high5::high5::high5::high5::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## cigar loco

Train boarded and has left the station !
9405 9036 9930 0016 1191 20


----------



## shuckins

got mine on the way!


----------



## bigslowrock

9101150134711190433668
hopefully, it doesn't go off before it gets there.


----------



## deep

Launched....03080730000038706250


----------



## kenelbow

Man, I totally missed out on this. I hadn't checked the bombs forum for a while and I come back to see this. Will the victim ever be announced to us observers or do we have to hope the he or she (most likely he) will post the destruction in a new thread? Also, did I read right that there will be another massive bomb starting some time in June?


----------



## Bigtotoro

9405 5036 9930 0244 3242 82


----------



## Stench




----------



## Magicseven

Chuga Chuga Chuga Choo Choo!!!!

03082040000070579988


----------



## Bigtotoro

Magicseven said:


> Chuga Chuga Chuga Choo Choo!!!!
> 
> 03082040000070579988


----------



## grumpy1328

Ordnance lauched this morning.
0309 1830 0000 3619 5365

Lost all my gameroom cash, I suck at roulette.
So it's off for a 25 mile training ride. I'm doing a 112 mile bicycle ride in August for a charity. 
FYI...my avatar is my bike helmet, with Grumpy attached. He goes with me on all my charity rides...
And no, this is not a troll looking for donations...just thought somebody might be curious about my odd avatar.


----------



## swingerofbirches

Shipped out! 

Tracking # 0310 0480 0002 0271 3537


----------



## grumpy1328

I got into this just out of curiosity, and it seemed like fun. I was right. I think I have fallen into bad company. I think I will stay awhile....

Thanks for letting me join in the fun!


----------



## thebayratt

The Pain Train has one more passenger and gathering up speed fast!

Passenger # 9405 5036 9930 0244 9450 50

_"Oh the humanity"_


----------



## Magnate

I SO wish I could be there... imagine your mailbox blown open with boxes, and like 7 more notes saying you have boxes at the post office... then, the next day, 5 more boxes and 2 more notes... 

And the cooler with beads shows up!! LOL!! 

So funny!!


----------



## Bigtotoro

I have seen real destruction first hand. I had a coworker get blowed up by his Santa here at the office. Not a pretty sight.


----------



## Bigtotoro

kenelbow said:


> Man, I totally missed out on this. I hadn't checked the bombs forum for a while and I come back to see this. Will the victim ever be announced to us observers or do we have to hope the he or she (most likely he) will post the destruction in a new thread? Also, did I read right that there will be another massive bomb starting some time in June?


The Pain Boat signups will start sometime in late June with an estimated launch of early July. And as I...er...Secret Santa, promised back in December, we are doing it Santa style! You get the target coordinates and you can basically send them whatever you want. It is not cigar restricted. Just about anything goes. It is going to be beautiful. Someone is going to get wrecked. So look for the post from me or brother Unsafegraphics (who volunteered for the Pain committee) and get on that list!


----------



## cigar loco

Not the joker himself !.....are you sure he can play well with others?


----------



## smelvis

0309 3220 0000 3194 1717


----------



## kRaZe15

03063030000123467110 or was it 03063030000123467127 i just can't remember which one it is ohh well.


----------



## Stench

Pain Boat - kinda like Secret Santa in July! LOL!


----------



## bigslowrock

YouTube - World's Scariest Model Train Wrecks'

its going to be ugly


----------



## tpharkman

I used to be concerned for fellow brothers mailboxes and now I am worried about this brothers house. There may be a storage garage rental in the near future for this poor soul.:beerchug:


----------



## unsafegraphics

cigar loco said:


> Not the joker himself !.....are you sure he can play well with others?


Well enough to do some permanant damage. Painboat style.

Patrick, I believe you have my card? My services are at your service.


----------



## Bigtotoro

unsafegraphics said:


> Well enough to do some permanant damage. Painboat stlye.
> 
> Patrick, I believe you have my card? My services are at your service.


I am easy to find but have been known to wear a disguise.


----------



## smelvis

What a great response WTG People!!!!

Thanks Fearless leader Patrick!!!


----------



## salmonfly

tpharkman said:


> I used to be concerned for fellow brothers mailboxes and now I am worried about this brothers house. There may be a storage garage rental in the near future for this poor soul.:beerchug:


+100% on the above, and this poor soul as you put it deserves everything that he/she gets Bro !! 
Their going to get a good old fashion :spank:!! :nod:


----------



## Bigtotoro

It's quiet...TOO quiet.


----------



## Dr. Nick

Bigtotoro said:


> It's quiet...TOO quiet.


Ahhh the calm before the storm. :boohoo:layball:layball:layball::boom:


----------



## ekengland07

Maybe he's gone into hiding.


----------



## cigar loco

It's just the quiet before the storm !


----------



## kenelbow

I think I know who the victim is! Can't wait to find out if I'm right.


----------



## Dr. Nick

So if I have this right, all this is headed his way.
03063030000123467110
03093220000031941717
9405503699300244945050
03100480000202713537
03091830000036195365
03082040000070579988
9405503699300244324282
03080730000038706250
9101150134711190433668
9405903699300016119120
03041560000281632300
9405503699300241426996
03091830000113233348

I think John Nash could find a pattern here.


----------



## kRaZe15

what a beautiful mind there. i think someone is gonna get hurt. ohh i think you know who but i'm not gonna tell..... i'll never tell.....soon the train will show it's ugly face and all passengers shall be left when the dust settles. good work gentlemen this has been fun and more fun in the future.


----------



## bigslowrock

Dr. Nick said:


> So if I have this right, all this is headed his way.
> 03063030000123467110
> 03093220000031941717
> 9405503699300244945050
> 03100480000202713537
> 03091830000036195365
> 03082040000070579988
> 9405503699300244324282
> 03080730000038706250
> 9101150134711190433668
> 9405903699300016119120
> 03041560000281632300
> 9405503699300241426996
> 03091830000113233348


So I had a little free time tonight, so I did a little linear algebra to solve for the unknowns in all those vector equation and came up with this

someone might want to double check my math.


----------



## Mante

At least one of these has hit already. From what I hear there will be a news report of a holocaust sometime over the weekend. ainkiller::target::target::target:


----------



## rajuabju

This is going to be excellent. so happy I participated.


----------



## kRaZe15

1 delivered 4 out for delivery and several in sorting. the rain man cometh.


----------



## salmonfly

kRaZe15 said:


> 1 delivered 4 out for delivery and several in sorting. the rain man cometh.


Let it rain, Let it rain, Let it rain!!  :fear:and :drama:!! :couch2:


----------



## ekengland07

Just received notice... mine arrived!


----------



## swingerofbirches

Mine has been delivered as well!


----------



## bigslowrock

make that threeve delivered


----------



## thebayratt

Sign sealed and delivered 11:18am


----------



## Magnate

Waiting to see damage reports!!!


----------



## Dr. Nick

Set up triage in that area of the country, it's gonna be ugly


----------



## baddddmonkey

Mine might be a little aftershock. But it will arrive soon as well! Can't wait to see the damage!


----------



## cigar loco

Screwed, blued, and tattooed !! ound:


----------



## rajuabju

Mine will be part of the aftershock I believe


----------



## grumpy1328

Mine was delivered at 11:18 today. 

Everybody have a great Memorial Day weekend!! 

I know at least one person will!! If he can be found under all the boxes!!


----------



## grumpy1328

kRaZe15 said:


> 1 delivered 4 out for delivery and several in sorting. the rain man cometh.


Have you no mercy, my good man???
I think most of us newbs could not afford that much ordnance!!!

Great Job!!


----------



## kRaZe15

grumpy1328 said:


> Have you no mercy, my good man???
> I think most of us newbs could not afford that much ordnance!!!
> 
> Great Job!!


just checking all the dc's that were posted by everyone here. i myself only have 2 out and should hit soon. i also need to stock pile some ammo cutting back on lunch to save money for more smokes though so be on the look out.


----------



## Magnate

kRaZe15 said:


> just checking all the dc's that were posted by everyone here. i myself only have 2 out and should hit soon. i also need to stock pile some ammo cutting back on lunch to save money for more smokes though so be on the look out.


Man, look at that wallet emptying effect!

Step 1: Don't buy food, buy cigars. 
Step 2: Buy more cigars.
Step 3: Don't smoke the cigars yourself. 
Step 4: Don't buy food, buy flat-rate boxes. 
Step 5: Mail cigars to people you've never met
Step 6: ???? 
Step 7: Profit


----------



## kRaZe15

Magnate said:


> Man, look at that wallet emptying effect!
> 
> Step 1: Don't buy food, buy cigars.
> Step 2: Buy more cigars.
> Step 3: Don't smoke the cigars yourself.
> Step 4: Don't buy food, buy flat-rate boxes.
> Step 5: Mail cigars to people you've never met
> Step 6: ????
> Step 7: Profit


step 1 : + $40
step 2 : - $40
step 3 : $0
step 4 : + $30, - $30
step 5 : - $10-$15
step 6 : ?????
step 7 : PRICELESS

nice to spread some happiness out to others. This add has been brought to you by PUFF.COM


----------



## deep

Magnate said:


> Man, look at that wallet emptying effect!
> 
> Step 1: Don't buy food, buy cigars.
> Step 2: Buy more cigars.
> Step 3: Don't smoke the cigars yourself.
> Step 4: Don't buy food, buy flat-rate boxes.
> Step 5: Mail cigars to people you've never met
> Step 6: ????
> Step 7: Profit


:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh: That reminds me of the South Park episode...LOL!! Love it!


----------



## grumpy1328

Step 5. Mail cigars to people you don't know. 

My wife does not understand this. Come to think of it, neither do I. Somehow, it's been fun. Will do it again. 

Who are these people, anyway?????


----------



## Magnate

grumpy1328 said:


> Step 5. Mail cigars to people you don't know.
> 
> My wife does not understand this. Come to think of it, neither do I. Somehow, it's been fun. Will do it again.
> 
> Who are these people, anyway?????


My girlfriend felt the same way... Then, I showed her the Troop pictures and letters... Now, she's bought more stuff for the Troops than she's bought cigars for me!!

Then, people (read: Shuckins) started sending her spectacular little statues and she has received more gifts from Puff (read: Shuckins) in the past couple months than I've given her...

So, while I might be losing my girlfriend to Tennessee, I have new strangers to send my cigars to so I don't have to smoke them. And I also seem to have traded my insurance gig for posting on Puff...


----------



## rajuabju

I wonder if he knows whats happened.

lol

I think he might be in shock.


----------



## Bigtotoro

He knows.


----------



## Mante

Bigtotoro said:


> He knows.


Yes he knows, to the tune of 19 hits so far! LMAO...


----------



## Dr. Nick

Tashaz said:


> Yes he knows, to the tune of 19 hits so far! LMAO...


Mwaaaaahhahahhahahhahahhahha Mine hit today. I can't wait to see the news tonight. Maybe there'll be some report of a report about a mild earthquake in Texas.


----------



## kRaZe15

has anyone made contact or is the victim buried under the pile of rubble he once called home? tis very quiet on the front.


----------



## thebayratt

I bet he is going through batteries left n right on his digital camera so fast taking pics of the destruction.


----------



## Bigtotoro

I have been in contact with the victim. It will be tomorrow before he digs himself out of the wreckage.


----------



## salmonfly

Bigtotoro said:


> I have been in contact with the victim. It will be tomorrow before he digs himself out of the wreckage.


I can't wait to see these pictures, now he should have a little more respect for his seniors!! :biglaugh:


----------



## Magnate

salmonfly said:


> I can't wait to see these pictures, now he should have a little more respect for his seniors!! :biglaugh:


Who you callin' senior, son?

:spy:


----------



## salmonfly

Magnate said:


> Who you callin' senior, son?
> 
> :spy:


:sorry: POPS!! :boink:

You want some of this! :bx:bx

Come and get an :spank:!! :mischief: :mischief:


----------



## grumpy1328

Waiting for the BDA!! Pics! We need pics!!


----------



## thegoldenmackid

grumpy1328 said:


> Waiting for the BDA!! Pics! We need pics!!


Continued here.


----------



## dyieldin

Holy moly, what are you boys up to in here? LOL. I never paid much attention to this thread and just read through it. WOW! Someone is getting it good.

How many were sent to XXXXXXXX? I see 19 but I feel there might be more. Even the mailman is saying "WTF?".


----------



## bhxhhcz

Someone let me know when the "Pain Train" is scheduled to depart again, as I'd like to contribute to this madness.


----------



## Dr. Nick

bhxhhcz said:


> Someone let me know when the "Pain Train" is scheduled to depart again, as I'd like to contribute to this madness.


The train has already left the station. You missed the inital bording call but there is hope. It's on a boat! Tune in to find out more.


----------



## grumpy1328

???

On a boat??

I like boat rides.....

Will be watching carefully!


----------



## unsafegraphics

grumpy1328 said:


> ???
> On a boat??


_"I'm on a boat (I'm on a boat)
I'm on a boat (I'm on a boat)
Everybody look at me cause I'm sailin on a boat (sailin on a boat)
I'm on a boat (I'm on a boat)
I'm on a boat
Take a good hard look at the motherf****n boat (boat, yeah)"_


- The Loneley Island, feat. T-Pain


----------



## bigslowrock

straight floatin on a boat


----------



## thebayratt

unsafegraphics said:


> _"I'm on a boat (I'm on a boat)_
> _I'm on a boat (I'm on a boat)_
> _Everybody look at me cause I'm sailin on a boat (sailin on a boat)_
> _I'm on a boat (I'm on a boat)_
> _I'm on a boat_
> _Take a good hard look at the motherf****n boat (boat, yeah)"_
> 
> - The Loneley Island, feat. T-Pain


*What a great song.......* I used to play it all last summer when I was launching my boat at the boat ramp.

I can't wait to see the boat sinking bombings this fall


----------

